# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Σκεύασμα ασβεστίου

## δημητρα

καλημερα, θα ηθελα αμα ξερεται καποιο σκευασμα ασβεστιου να μου προτεινεται, λογο οτι εχουμε 25 ζευγαρια θα ηθελα να ειναι καποιας ποσοτητας, αν γινεται να γραφεται κ τιμη στο περιπου. :wink:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω χρησιμοποιω αυτο, το calci lux  και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!! δεν αντιμετωπισα ποτε προβηλα!!!

Νομιζω γυρω στα 8-9 ευρω τα 500γραμμαρια!

----------


## 11panos04

8-9E ta 500gr;;;Πού κανει τοσο,να παω να παρω;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο Πανο... 18-19 τα 500 γραμμαρια!!!!

ευχαριστω για την διορθωση!

----------


## 11panos04

Ειπα κι εγω.....κι αρχισα να ελπιζω...Στεναχωρεθηκα τωρα,χαχα

Φιλικα

----------


## δημητρα

αχ ρε δημητρη απο την ναξο το ειδα κ εγω κ λεω παω ναξο να το παρω, πραγματικα κανει τοσο κ παραπανω απο 19 ευρο

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν και αλλα σε υγρη μορφη οπως της tabernil (calcio ) και καποιο της raff .και η chevita εχει καποιο συμπληρωμα που εχει και αρκετο ασβεστιο αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι 

παντως προσοχη ! πανω απο ολα φυσικη χορηγηση ασβεστιου μεσω φυσικων πηγων και οχι στυστηματικη ετοιμου σκευασματος που μπορει να διαταραξει την ισορροπια ασβεστιου -φωσφορου στον οργανισμο και να μην γινεται σωστη απορροφηση και των δυο 

επισης υπερβολικο ασβεστιο ειναι αιτια να δημιουργουνται ασπορα αυγα γιατι δεν προλαβαινει το ωαριο να γονιμοποιηθει απο το σπερματοζωαριο αφου συντομα κατα την καθοδο του στα γεννητικα οργανα του θηλυκου ασβεστοποιειται .το εχω διαβασει σε πλεον εγκυρο κτηνιατρικο εγχειριδιο .

----------


## δημητρα

τα παντα με μετρο, αυτο πιστευω, βαζουμε ασβεστιο κ κυριως στα πρωτογεννα.

----------


## giotakismille

εγω εχω παρει κοκαλο σουπιας!

----------


## panaisompatsos

παιδιά ποιό σκέυασμα είναι καλύτερο, το υγροδιάλυτο η η σκόνη?

----------


## mitsman

χμμμ ωραια ερωτηση!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

..και κάτι άλλο, το τριμμένο σουπιοκόκκαλο μέσα στην τροφή κάνει και άν ναί ξέρει κάποιος αναλογίες.
Τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά γιατι διάβασα κάπου οτι στην Αμερική μετα απο ερευνες διαπιστώσανε οτι το 90% των πουλιών εκτροφής είχανε έλλειψη ασβεστίου έστω και αν είχανε το σουπικόκκαλο!!!

----------


## jk21

εδω μπορειτε να διαβασετε λεπτομερως για τη σημασια του ασβεστιου στα πτηνα 


http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...05_calcium.pdf

επισης εδω ειναι καποια πιο συντομα αλλα περιεκτικα  αρθρα 

http://www.cockatiels.org/main/artic...he-avian-diet/

http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/in...pocalcaemia/55

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...zedcalcium.pdf

http://www.wingedwisdom.com/ww22eii.htm

http://alsq.org.au/articles/006_1185.html

δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βρω την αναφορα που σας λεω για το προβλημα με τα ασπορα αυγα αλλα ειναι σε αλλο κεφαλαιο-τομο  του avianmedicine .ομως ισχυει σιγουρα αν εχουμε υπερπροσληψη ασβεστιου 

τωρα για το θεμα πιο ειναι καλυτερο ,το υγρο ή το στερεο ,για μενα  απο τη στιγμη που και τα στερεα που κυκλοφορουν ειναι υδατοδιαλυτα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα .σημασια εχει σε τι ακριβως μορφη βρισκεται το ασβεστιο  πχ παντοθενικο ,γλυκονικο κλπ και στην δυνατοτητα απορροφησης του απο τον οργανισμο .επισης η παρουσια ισως φωσφορου στο συμπληρωμα και μαγνησιου .δεν ειμαι ικανος να το αξιολογησω και πολυ θα ευχομουν αν ειχαμε καποια στιγμη και τη γνωμη πιο εγκυρου γνωστη με καταρτιση στο θεμα

----------


## makis97

ασβέστιο σε δισκία από φαρμακείο(για ανθρώπους) κάνει για τα καναρίνια μας??

----------


## panos70

Εγω εδωσα ανβραζον δισκια αλλα σε μικρη ποσοτητα το μισο στο ενα τεταρτο σε 100 ποτηστρα και αναποδα μεχρι να ξεβρασει γιατι αλιως θα βγαλει ολο το νερο εξω το καλητερο ειναι σε ενα μπουκαλακι 500 μλ ενα χαπι αναβραζον να περιμενεις να ηρεμησει και τοτε δωστο στα πουλια

----------


## jk21

κανει αλλα με προσοχη για την δοσολογια .το ποσο εχει σχεση με το ποιο σκευασμα λεει ο καθενας . αλλα ειναι με 250 mg calcium αλλα με 500 και αλλα με 1000 ανα ταμπλετα

----------


## makis97

εγώ έχω της ideos αλλά είναι μασώμενα δισκία

----------


## jk21

αν δεν διαλυονται στο νερο ,ειναι δυσκολο να πετυχεις μεγαλη αραιωση για να ειναι καταλληλο και για πουλια .ακομα και σαν σκονη να αναμιγνυες ελαχιστο σε μικρη ποσοτητα στην τροφη (να τριψεις με μια λιμιτσα ) σε μικρη ποσοτητα που θα φαγωθει ολοκληρη (σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα τροφη δεν αναμιγνυεται ομοιομορφα ) ,πρεπει να ειναι εις θεσην το πουλι να φαει .στις δυσκολες στιγμες δυστοκιες αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατον ...

παντως ειναι 500 mg ασβεστιου ανα ταμπλετα  τα συγκεκριμενα

----------


## teo24

Καποια στιγμη ειχα προβλημα μ'ενα θυληκο μεχρι που εφτασε σε σημειο να κανει αυγα χωρις καθολου τσοφλι.Εβαζα calcio tabernil αλλα οταν τελειωσε και δεν εβρισκα πουθενα τα βρηκα σκουρα.Αυγο εβαζα,σουπιοκοκκαλο εβαζα αλλα αρχισε να δειχνει οτι ζοριζοταν αρκετα ενα πρωι κι ετσι μια φιλη μου προτεινε δισκια για τις γυναικες στην περιοδο εγκυμοσυνης.Αμεσως πηγα και πηρα και εβαλα στο νερο.Το πουλακι μετα απο 10 λεπτα εβγαλε το αυγο.Εννοειται πως δεν το ζευγαρωνα αλλα δυστηχως το εχασα μετα απο λιγες μερες απο προπτωση της μητρας αν θυμαμαι.Το σκευασμα ειναι το Mega-Calcium Sandoz.Η δοσολογια μου ηταν 1/4 τις καψουλας στα 100 ml νερου.Το μονο ''κακο'' ειναι οτι μεχρι το μεσημερι ειχε κατσει ολο το υλικο κατω στην ποτιστρα και επερνε αρκετη ποσοτητα το πουλι οταν επινε νερο.Καποια χαρακτηριστικα του ειναι τα εξης...

#1 δισκιο 1000mg περιεχει-
  2263mg ασβεστιο γαλακτικο γλυκονικο και
  1750mg ασβεστιο ανθρακικο που ισοδυναμει με 1000 mg ασβεστιου (25mmol ασβεστιου).

#Καταλογος εκδοχων-Ανυδρο κιτρικο οξυ.
  Σκονη με αρωμα πορτοκαλιου(περιεχει αιθερια ελαια πορτοκαλιου,μαλτοδεξτρινη,  αραβικο 
  κομμι,σορβιτολη(Ε 420),γλυκοζη),Ασπαρταμη(Ε 951),Πολυαιθυλενογλυκολη 6000,Νατριο οξινο ανθρακικο.

#Χορηγηση απο στομα. 1 δισκιο σε 200 ml νερου.

#Ενηλικες και παιδια- 1 δισκιο την ημερα

Κι οπως ειπε κι ο φιλος Panos70 βραζει και τα πεταει ολα εξω,οποτε φτιαξτε το σε κατι μεγαλυτερο και μετα το βαζεται στην ποτιστρα.

----------


## jk21

εδωσες 250 mg ασβεστιου καθαρου σε ποτιστρα στα 100 ml νερου και με προυποθεση οτι επινε 4 ml την ημερα  (αρα το 1 / 25 του νερου ) εδωσες στο πουλι στην ουσια 10 mg  την ημερα ( 250 /25 ) 

αν δεχθουμε οτι ενα παιδι (οχι μωρο ) εχει βαρος  20 κιλα  τοτε η δοση ανα κιλο βαρους ειναι 1000 /20 = 50 mg  οποτε 10 mg ειναι για πουλι 200γρ .σε νορμαλ  συνθηκες και οχι εκτακτες οπως η δικια σου ειναι ακομη λιγοτερο γιατι τα πουλια δεν εχουν βαρια κοκκαλα οπως εμεις .ομως ειτε γιατι οι αναγκες ενος πουλιου που εχει δυστοκια ειναι μεγαλες ειτε γιατι στην κατασταση του θα ηπιε εκεινη την ημερα λιγοτερο νερο ,δεν την κρινω υπερβολικη αρκει να μην συνεχιζετε .αυτο ΘΟΔΩΡΗ το γραφω κυριως για παιδια που θα διαβασουν στο μελλον και θα παρανοησουν οτι μπορουν να δινουν και σε αυτη τη δοση προληπτικα πριν την αναπαραγωγη στο νερο .για εκτακτη συνθηκη περιστασιακα για μια μερα αντε δυο συμφωνω !

για προληπτικη χρηση 3-4 μερες οταν θα δουμε το πουλι να ετοιμαζει φωλια ή  1-2 μερες το μηνα ,μπορουμε να δινουμε στα 100 ml νερου γυρω στο 1/5 με  1/6 ταμπλετας των 500 mg ή το 1/12 των 1000 mg ή 1/3 των 250 mg ασβεστιου ( τα mg που γραφουν οχι στην συνθετη μορφη ασβεστιου αλλα ποσο αντιστοιχει η ταμπλετα σε καθαρο ασβεστιο)

απο τα προσθετα του συγκεκριμενου σκευασματος η ασπαρταμη δεν ειναι οτι πιο αθωο ειδικα σε ατομα που εχουν προβλημα με την φαινυλαλανινη (ενα αμινοξυ ) .δεν ξερω  αν ισχυει αυτο στα πτηνα .η γλυκολη ειναι διαλυτης που εχει καποια ορια και στους ανθρωπους .με περιστασιακη χρηση ομως δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι και τα περισσοτερα φαρμακα ή υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες για πτηνα ειτε αυτην περιεχουν ειτε γλυκερολη (γλυκερινη )

----------


## epanomizoo

η μαρμαροσκονη ως πηγη ασβεστιου και το βιοφως (φωσφορικο ασβεστιο για ζωοτροφες)
μαρμαροσκονη περιπου 5 ευρω τα 25κιλλα 
βιοφως περιπου 20 ευρω τα 20 κιλλα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μήπως αυτές οι σπουδαίες πληροφορίες γίνουν Υπόμνημα με θέμα την Χορήγηση Ασβεστίου ???*

----------


## mitsman

> για προληπτικη χρηση 3-4 μερες οταν θα δουμε το πουλι να ετοιμαζει φωλια ή 1-2 μερες το μηνα ,μπορουμε να δινουμε στα 100 ml νερου γυρω στο 1/6 ταμπλετας των 500 mg ή το 1/12 των 1000 mg ή 1/3 των 250 mg ασβεστιου ( τα mg που γραφουν οχι στην συνθετη μορφη ασβεστιου αλλα ποσο αντιστοιχει η ταμπλετα σε καθαρο ασβεστιο)



Δηλαδη μια ταμπλετα των 1000 mg αν την σπασουμε στην μεση την δινουμε σε 400 μλ νερου??? σωστα τα λεω??????

----------


## geam

αν θες να σπάσεις την ταμπλέτα στη μέση, θα πρέπει να την χορηγησεις στα 600μλ νερου

----------


## jk21

στα 1000mg ταμπλετα η μιση ταμπλετα ειναι πραγματι στα 600 ml δημητρη αλλα και τοσο που ειπαμε τηλεφωνικα για τα 200 ml οκ ειναι .μην ανησυχεις για 2-3 χορηγησεις .μικρη η διαφορα .αλλα σαν μπουσουλα να εχουμε τον παραπανω

----------


## mitsman

Δεν πειραζει επειδη κανουν αυγα δεν πιστευω να τα πειραξει λιγο παραπανω ασβεστιο.... αλλα αυριο θα βαλω κανονικα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

και να μην ξεχναμε να χορηγουμε παραλληλα d3 για να μπορει να απορροφαει ο οργανισμος καλυτερα το ασβεστιο.

----------


## jk21

εκτος αν τα πουλια ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο οπου ο ηλιος την δημιουργει στον οργανισμο απο μονη της .εκει θελει προσοχη στην χορηγηση της d3 .σε εσωτερικο χωρο ειναι απαραιτητη

----------


## mariakappa

για ποσο καιρο πρεπει να χορηγουμε ασβεστιο? εγω π.χ. ολο τον χειμωνα δεν τα εχω βγαλει εξω και σιγουρα θα εχουν ελλειψη.δινω ασβεστιο με d3  εδω και 3 μερες αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε πρεπει να σταματησω.

----------


## xstergios

Κατα την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης, 1 - 2 φορες τον μηνα θρυμματιζω στο γουδι μια ταμπλετα (απο φαρμακειο της κλασικες για εγκυμονουσες με αρκετα προσθετα περαν του ασβεστιου) και την ανακατευω με στην αυγοτροφη που θα ταϊσω εκεινη την ημερα. Στην καθε καναρα που εχει γεννησει το δευτερο αυγο, την τριτη μερα το πρωι της βαζω στο νερο καθημερηνα για δυο μερες ασβεστιο σε υγρη μορφη απο το Quiko 250ml-7,90e (το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα το χρησιμοποιω φετος για πρωτη φορα). Ενα καλο συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου που ειχα δοκιμασει παλαιοτερα ειναι και το colifos.

----------


## jk21

MAΡΙΑ αν στην διαρκεια αυτη χορηγεις παραλληλα και σκευασμα με d3 οι αναγκες σε ασβεστιο ειναι οι ιδιες με ενα πουλι εξωτερικου χωρου .αν το πουλι δεν ωοτοκει τοτε ειναι ακομη μικροτερες και η ληψη φυσικων πηγων αν υπαρχει παραλληλα με την d3 αρκει απο μονη της συνηθως .1-2 φορες τομηνα ασβεστιο παντως παραλληλα με πολυβιταμινη που εχει την d3 πιστευω σε πουλι που δεν κανει αυγα ειναι αρκετο .αλλιως επιπλεον 3-4 μερες μικρο διαστημα πριν την ωοτοκια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παιδια, αγορασα απο φαρμακειο calciform 500mg ταμπλετες με γευση πορτοκαλι.. κανει να δωσω στα πουλια? Εαν ναι σε τι αναλογια με το νερο? 1/4 στα 100ml?

----------


## jk21

1/5 της ταμπλετας σε 100 ml νερου  , 2-3 φορες το μηνα στα θηλυκα  ,1 αρκει για τα αρσενικα 

πριν απο γεννηση αυγων ,δινε για 2-4 μερες  και αν δεις μαλακο αυγο ,δινεις αμεσα για 3 μερες 

οχι υπερβολες γιατι ειναι αρκετα πυκνο σκευασμα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη.. οι παπαγαλοι δεν ειναι καναρινια και συμβιωνουν ολο το χρονο στο ιδιο κλουβι και πινουν το ιδιο νερο.. τι κανουμε σε αυτη τη περιπτωση οσον αφορα την μηνιαια χορηγηση?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχεις θεμα .δεν ειπα οτι δημιουργειται προβλημα (αρκει να  μην ξεπερασεις τις 3 φορες ) απλα εισαι πιο καλλυμενος με τα θηλυκα .Με επαρκης διατροφη σε πηγες ασβεστιου και σουπιοκοκκαλου στο κλουβι και χωρις αυτο εισαι οκ .στην αναπαραγωγη και λιγο πριν γινουν τα αυγα ,θελουμε δεν θελουμε ,ειναι και τα αρσενικα μεσα 

εκτος αν εχεις οικιοτητα με τα πουλια σου και παρεις το θηλυκο και του δωσεις ειτε στο στομα ,ειτε καποια στιγμη εκτος κλουβιου με τον αρσενικο μεσα

----------


## serafeim

Να παραθεσω 2 προιοντα κι εγω και αν θα ηθελα να μαθω αν κανει για τα πουλια τα συγκεκρυμμενα και σε τι δοσολογια!!
Mega-Calcium SANDOZ και TITRALAC

----------


## stefos

d3 μεσο διατροφης <<φυσικα>> σε ποιες τροφες υπαρχει? αν υπαρχει.......

----------


## serafeim

Μια ηλιολουστη μερα αν εκτεθουν τα πουλακια για 10-15 λεπτα ημερησιως ειναι υπεραρκετο :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ το titralac εχει ανθρακικο ασβεστιο αλλα εχει και γλυκινη και εχει χρηση ως αντιοξινο του στομαχου και οχι ως συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου 

το mega calcium sandoz ειναι των 1000 mg και οχι των 500 mg  και θελει μεγαλη αραιωση 

οτι ειπα στο ποστ 33 στο Νικο αλλα για το 1/10 (ενα δεκατο ) της ταμπλετας ή το 1/5 αλλα σε διπλασιο νερο 


Στεφανε με λιγο ηλιο ειμαστε οκ αλλα σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη ,αν αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο τοτε ο κροκος του αυγου και το γαλα της αυγοτροφης (ειδικα αν ειναι με  χαμηλα λιπαρα ) αν κανεις καποια τετοια συνταγη ,σε καλυπτουν σε αναγκες των πουλιων σου

----------


## serafeim

Αρα 1/2 ταμπλετα σε 500 ml νερο για το sandoz αν δεν κανω λαθος...

Σε ευχαριστω δημητρη!!

----------


## mparoyfas

δες και το contrex ειναι φουλ σε ασβέστιο, μαγνήσιο, κάποιοι που το έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει έχουν δει καλα αποτελέσματα .

----------


## stefos

> Στεφανε με λιγο ηλιο ειμαστε οκ αλλα σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη ,αν αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο τοτε ο κροκος του αυγου και το γαλα της αυγοτροφης (ειδικα αν ειναι με  χαμηλα λιπαρα ) αν κανεις καποια τετοια συνταγη ,σε καλυπτουν σε αναγκες των πουλιων σου


αυγοτροφη by jk  που φτιαχνω τα εχει ενσωματωμενα (γαλα,κροκο) χαχαχα οποτε κομπλε ειμαστε!
ευχαριστω δημητρη!

----------


## jk21

ναι Σεραφειμ ,  αλλα στην συχνοτητα που αναφερω .οχι συχνοτερα

----------


## serafeim

Ναι εννοειται αυτο.... Εγω πιο πολυ σε στιγμες κατα το 2-3 αυγο αν εδινα για 1 μερα οχι παραπανω γιατι εκει χανει ολο το ασβεστιο το θυληκο στο 2ο αυγο κυριως...

----------


## jk21

τα θηλυκα στη φυση ,οταν ειναι να κανουν το 3ο και 4ο και 5ο αυγο ,δεν φευγουν να πανε τσαρκες να ψαξουν ντε και καλα για πηγες ασβεστιου .Τα θηλυκα στη φυση και στο κλουβι ,οταν δεν εχουν καποιο οργανικο προβλημα δυσαπορροφησης του ασβεστιου και εχουν παραλληλα φυσιολογικη παροχη πηγων του μεσα απο τις τροφες και κυριως σουπιοκοκκαλο ,δεν εχουν καμμια απολυτως επιπλεον αναγκη ασβεστιου στο 3ο αυγο ή δεν ξερω εγω ποτε αλλοτε .Δεν δινουν ολοι συμπληρωματα ασβεστιου αλλα δεν παθαινουν τα πουλια τους δυστοκια .Το αν καποιος θελει να ενισχυσει το θηλυκο του για καλο και κακο  ,τοτε ας το κανει .Αλλα δεν υπαρχει πουθενα ,σε καμμια σοβαρη επιστημονικη ερευνα ,σε κανενα σοβαρο εστω επιστημονικο περιοδικο ως συσταση πτηνιατρου ,η διαταγη για παροχη ασβεστιου στο 3ο αυγο ,γιατι το πουλι εχει χασει αυτο που ειχε ως αποθεμα ! αν καποιος εχει κατι αντιθετο ,ας το επισυναψει .

το λεω ,γιατι το ξανακουσα τελευταια και καλα ειναι να επισυναφθει σοβαρη πηγη ,γιατι διαβαζουν και απειρα ατομα και οτι λεμε καλα ειναι να ειναι δικαιολογημενο

----------


## serafeim

Συμφωνω Δημητρη,
Δεν εχω καποια σοβαρη πηγη.... Συμφωνα με αυτα που εχω δει και εχω ακουσει αλλα και με προσωπικες εμπειριες..
Δεν ειναι ολα τα θυληκα το ιδιο δυνατα.... Και το ασβεστιο που εχουν απο μονα τους τους αρκει εως κα ι3 κανονικα αυγα, μετα περνανε στο σταδιο της διστοκοιας...
Εγω σαν Σεραφειμ τα τελευταια 2 χρονια το κανω αυτο γιατι ειχα πολλα ντοκουμεντα ειδικα περισυ που αφησα σκετο σουπιοκοκκαλο...
Σε 3 διαφορετικα θυληκα... Ιδια διατροφη... Ιδια ρατσα... το ενα δεν του εφτανε το σουπιοκοκκαλο... οποτε 1 με 2 μερες πριν το 3-4 αυγο συνηθιζω να δινω εγω προσωπικα...

Και το αλλο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι οταν σε μια κλουβα αν εχεις 3-4 θυληκα και συμφωνα με την διατροφη τους πρεπει κανονικα ολα να εχουν παρει την αναγκαια ποσοτητα ασβεστιου.... Αλλα δεν ξερουμε πιο τρωει τι... Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις θα το θεωρουσα αναγκαιο την χορηγηση δυαληματος ασβεστιου στο νερο αλλα οπως εχεις προαναφερει παραπ ολλες φορες "Παν μετρον αριστον".... Οχι υπερβολες!!

----------


## jk21

Αν εχεις σουπιοκοκκαλο που δεν τελειωνει πριν το 3ο αυγο που λες ,να ψαξεις αλλου το προβλημα .Δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχεις δυστοκια και σε αρκετα πουλια .Ακομα και την προηγουμενη να φανε σουπιοκοκκαλο (που τοτε ειναι μονες τους ) αρκει για να γεννησουν

----------


## serafeim

Κατι μου εχει ξεφυγει τοτε :/ .... Ισως οντως πρεπει να το κοιταξω λιγο παραπανω!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

και να το κοιταξεις ... οπως θα δεις ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα και ειδικα αν υπαρχουν ορμονικα θεματα 

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...05_calcium.pdf

θυρεοειδης ,οιστρογονα ,μπορει να επηρεασουν  σε υπερπροσληψη ή μειωμενη προσληψη αναλογα

Νομιζω rape seed ή rubsen δεν δινεις .. ετσι δεν ειναι; 

αν ειχαμε να κανουμε με ιθαγενη ,ισως υπηρχε θεμα με υπερβολικη προσληψη φωσφορου απο διαιτα που εχει μεσα διατροφη με σκουληκια .σε σενα ειναι καναρινια  ... 


Τα πουλια που ειχανε προβλημα ,τα εβλεπες να πήγαινουν τις μερες που ηταν να κανουν αυγα στο σουπιοκοκκαλο;

----------


## serafeim

Ειχαν παντα σουπιοκοκκαλο... οποτε το αλλαζα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα!!
Οχι δεν δινω τετοιους σπορους... φετος εχωβαλει μονο που μου ειπες εκανα τρομερη βλακια  που το πηρα  :Sick0010: 
Γενικα ομως... Τα πουλια μου ολα οταν ερθει η ωρα για αυγα τρελενονται με οτ σουπιοκοκκαλο και το πολυ σε 2 μερες εχει τελειωσει!!

----------


## jk21

Μηπως δεν βαζεις ολο το χρονο σουπιοκοκκαλο; γιατι μου φαινεται υπερογκη η ποσοτητα να καταναλωνεται σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα ! δειχνει οτι για καποιο λογο εχουν σημαντικη ελλειψη

----------


## serafeim

Ολο τον χρονο εχω  :sad: 
ισως καποια περιοδο να μου ξεφευγει αλλα το πολυ 2-3 βδομαδες να ναι αυτο.....

----------

